# When your bf gives you glama ray, it is serious.



## asteffey (May 14, 2006)

I had to share this because it was one of the sweetest things my bf has done for me.

I came home from finals and my boyfriend surprised me with a basket full of goodies! He hacked into my list of MAC wants and tracked some of them down for me. I was thrilled! 







Sunsparked Pearl Beauty Powder
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder

Pop Iris LLL
Aqualine LLL

Wishful e/s
Stars N Rockets e/s 
Glama Ray e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Budding Beauty e/s

Ultra-Chill e/l
Nightsky e/l
Peacocked e/l

Catherine Deunuve 182 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sweetie Cake l/g
Dejarose l/g

Gold Dusk pigment

Petticoat & Naked You MSF


----------



## laurenmo88 (May 14, 2006)

it IS serious! lol very nice presents!!!, what a cool boyfriend - definately a keeper


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2006)

Haha, lucky girl! I want to borrow him! Hehe jk... very nice stuff... very nice =) beauty powders, msfs and glama ray!!


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 14, 2006)

Now thats love


----------



## asteffey (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* 
_Now thats love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know. we've been together for 5 years. its insane love.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 14, 2006)

that is the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## angelwings (May 14, 2006)

What a lovely boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2006)

What a sweetie! Isn't giving Glama Ray the equivalent of an engagement ring in makeup world?


----------



## allan_willb (May 15, 2006)

OHHHH MY GOSSH!!!!!!Hold on to HIM!!!!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (May 15, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## bottleblack (May 15, 2006)

aww, that's awesome. boys like him make the entire boy community look better.


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 15, 2006)

thats so nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my fiance gave me money to buy mac for my bday! im off to london so saving it for them. yay for the nice men that do exist (honest, they are there!)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 15, 2006)

Nice haul!!


----------



## jess98765 (May 15, 2006)

that is so adorable!!! great great haul


----------



## Dawn (May 15, 2006)

WOW!!  That was so nice.  I'm jealous!!  My husband wouldn't have a clue about my MAC wants...


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 15, 2006)

where did he get the MSF??????


----------



## asteffey (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_where did he get the MSF??????_

 
i have no idea!! he is one of those guys that finds out in odd ways. i'm pretty sure he took notes when i mentioned that there are "slow" stores that don't sell a lot of MAC and they ship. i think he called a store in IL; i saw some packaging


----------



## ChristinaLayn (May 16, 2006)

Bottleblack, can I ask what your icon is of?!?!? I want that hair for my wedding... Thanks!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 16, 2006)

Wow! What a man! And to be able to track down something from as far back as Tantress well...that just blows me away! Enjoy those goodies


----------



## mspixieears (May 16, 2006)

Wow, it doesn't so much matter that it was a rare MAC e/s but the fact that he went to I assume a lot of trouble to find a hard-to-find item...true love exists somewhere in the world!!! What a sweetheart! Lucky gal, you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you make sure you treat him well (I guess you already do though =) )!!!


----------



## trishee03 (May 16, 2006)

That is so cute


----------



## bottleblack (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChristinaLayn* 
_Bottleblack, can I ask what your icon is of?!?!? I want that hair for my wedding... Thanks!_

 
It's a picture of America's Next Top Model contestant Joanie!


----------



## asteffey (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Wow, it doesn't so much matter that it was a rare MAC e/s but the fact that he went to I assume a lot of trouble to find a hard-to-find item...true love exists somewhere in the world!!! What a sweetheart! Lucky gal, you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you make sure you treat him well (I guess you already do though =) )!!!_

 

he is a fabulous boyfriend! I am an equally as marvelous gf, too. 
true love *does* exist, who would have thought I met him in sophomore physical ed class!??! 


he has a brother ladies.


----------



## user2 (May 16, 2006)

Awww yay he's adorable!

Can I have his brother's number?


----------



## asteffey (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Awww yay he's adorable!

Can I have his brother's number? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you are in luck we are all german


----------



## tarteheart (May 16, 2006)

WOW! How sweet!


----------



## Moppit (May 16, 2006)

He is a keeper for sure.  Most guys don't pay any attention to makeup but he even knew you had a list.

You are a lucky girl!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 16, 2006)

Lovely haul.


----------



## kimb (May 17, 2006)

oooh very nice!!! hes a keeper! LOL


----------



## asteffey (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 
_He is a keeper for sure.  Most guys don't pay any attention to makeup but he even knew you had a list.

You are a lucky girl!_

 

i know, LOVE HIM! 

i had to go to _his house for the weekend_, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Eemaan (May 17, 2006)

could you ask him where he got glama ray from? i would sell my kidney for one


----------



## quandolak (May 17, 2006)

........


----------



## asteffey (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_could you ask him where he got glama ray from? i would sell my kidney for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
he got it from an MA at MAC that worked with me--one of her backups! i know, isn't the color GOREGOUS?! i want earthly delight too, hmm...


----------



## TM26 (May 17, 2006)

Wow what a nice guy. That is a great haul you got there!


----------

